# Set ups?



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

Hey I'm changing up my setup for my stereo in my trunk, and I'm looking for some ideas for a set up, maybe something that has worked well for others, or something you've ran across for motivation. I do all my own set up myself, so prefer not to be too too in depth, as I work and go to school, so don't have gobs of free time. So if you guys wouldn't mind setting up some pics or what not, I would appreciate it




Kbrassfi
2 fosgate hx2
fosgate bd1000.1
fosgate 500x
3 farad
2 6.5" mb quart components
2 6.5 mb quart coaxials


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

This is my creation:









Works pretty well.


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

AudioBahn A18001d amp (1800 watts) its @ 4 ohms
2 Memphis HPO 12"s
MTX Dual 12" box
Memphis Door speakers
Poineer headunit
About 100 pounds of Dynamat 

Close to 150.00 dB
clear sound+ loud loud loud when you want it to be


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

*Ideas*

I went to sounddomain.com and did a search for nissan sentra. There are alot of diffrent designd that people have posted and I feel it is a good source of insparation.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

samo said:


> *This is my creation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that looks awesome Samo! I really like that idea. How does it sound? Is it loud? Can you compare it to any other type of box you might have had?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

It sounds fantastic. It's loud for a single 10" on only 100w. Previously I had a rear-firer setup, sounded like crap compared to this, but that box sucked really bad. Anyway... I'm really happy with this setup.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2002)

samo said:


> *This is my creation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clean Install Looks GREAT!!!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Platinum200, do you have any pics of your dynamat trunk? Im gonna get 5 square feet of fat mat real soon and work on the trunk, I feel emberrassed about it when I turn my system up. Maybe it would give me some kind of idea.

I got:

(1) 15" Adire Audio Tempest in a custom box
(1) JBL 1200.1. About 650 watts @ 4 ohms
(1) Rockford Fosgate RFX-9400 Mp3 Player
(2) Pioneer Speakers


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

I wish I had a digital camera. Well, I like the set-up, looks sweet there samo. I decided to go with infinity and audiobahn. I got my amps(audiobahn 12001dq and a 4601q) under the front seats. I got infinity comps 60.5cs or something like that in the front, infinity 6 3/4's in the rear for fill. Then I got my man to make me a box for the spare tire well, sits flush in there, not glassed tho, I got 4 10" infinity perfects in there. 

I just need to carpet the rest of the trunk to match the box and trunk liner, no time to sit around and measure that sh*t.


BTW, the trunk barely rattles, unless I turn that shit up loud loud!!! I think with the subs sittin so low in the trunk and not higher helps with the rattlin.

I would suggest you get someone to glass out the well, and put some subs in there. It sounds awesome, and you can get that shit painted to match the car, for that show look.


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

nope, no pics of the dynamat job yet...
I used the regular stuff on the sides and bottom of my trunk, and i used the "EXTREME" dynamat on the trunk lid and under my rear speaker-panel... ITS EASY....


----------

